# Free beautiful tame doves in need of a home!



## ktoboe (Mar 23, 2013)

Hello everyone, though this is my first post here I have been lurking these forums on occasion over the years. 

Alas, now I have a reason to post here. Due to uncontrollable circumstances I just cannot provide these birds with the attention they need and deserve. As much as I would like to continue caring for them I am no longer financially and physically equipped for the task. It would be a great relief for me to know that they will be well taken care of elsewhere, that is all that I ask, no other form of payment necessary. 

I live in Newark, Delaware and can drop them off at your place or you can come pick them up from ours, either is fine as long as the distance is reasonable. You will have the option of taking a free cage as well, it is very nice though a bit small. 

I have 5 doves in total, 4 are up for grabs:

Jubilee: A white female dove, the other three doves are her and Sandy's offspring. 

Sandy: A male tan and white dove who needs special care as he plucks his feathers out a lot, he is bullied relentlessly by his son Jedi so we have to separate him. He is so miserable that I can hardly stand it, and ideally I'd either want to get rid of Jedi and keep Sandy or give him to someone who doesn't take Jedi or can keep them apart without Sandy getting the losing end of the deal. 

Jedi: A large, beautiful tan and grey dove He is very dominant and attacks his father, Sandy, but is friendly to people.

Marblecake: She has the same coloring as Sandy, and unlike the others is a lot shyer, but I'm sure she could warm up to you if you give her a chance.

Sprinkles: The only dove not up for grabs, I'd prefer to keep her if I can. If you are dead set on taking her, especially if you are taking all of the other doves as well because I'd rather she not be all alone, then I might consider it.

ALL of the doves are healthy and (with the exception of Marblecake) very friendly, healthy and tame. Sandy is about 6 or 7 years old, the rest are around 2 or 3. 

Please contact me if you are interested in adopting any of these birds and we can figure it out. 

NOTE: I WILL need verification that you are equipped to give these guys a great home and will take good care of them for as long as you can.


----------



## ktoboe (Mar 23, 2013)

They are still available and in need of a home!


----------



## fahadmajeed (May 28, 2013)

Hi Ktoboe,

I would love to adopt these lovely birds. I have enough space and time to take care of them as well. But unfortunately i live in Lahore, Pakistan. Which is way far from your place. I already have diamond doves and they are happily breeding, even the offsprings of Feb 2013 have now laid eggs.


----------



## Marshmallow (Jun 9, 2013)

Hello,

I also have a dove up for adoption, as long as I am sure whoever adopts him keeps him in a great condition.

As for your dove, the one you want to keep. I understand you wanting to keep it, but I was in a similar situation where I let the parents go, but kept the chick. And now he's grown up and very unhappy to be alone. So unless you plan on getting other doves I wouldn't suggest keeping the single dove. Mine still had parakeets for company - even thinks he is one at times...


----------



## mfonz (Jun 25, 2012)

Is Sprinkles the ringneck? Is she still available? I have a very lonely male....in a huge cage and have a spare huge cage in case they didn't bond.


----------



## Isacr101 (Jun 5, 2015)

Are they still available?


----------

